# First cheese of the year



## alaskanbear (May 20, 2011)

Colby, Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack & Montery Jack;








The "A-MAZE-N Smoker preformed flawlessly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (May 20, 2011)

Great Job!!

Is that Weber Kettle Grill?

Waiting is the hardest part

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (May 20, 2011)

Looks Great AB...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2011)

Cheeese that looks good !

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (May 20, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Job!!
> 
> Is that Weber Kettle Grill?
> 
> ...


Sure is Todd, had it for ever and instead of waiting for the other three to become empty and cold, I nabbed it and did a 4 1/2 cold smoke with, you guessed it, AMNS--lordy what a product!! Thanks again bud!!

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (May 20, 2011)

The Weber kettle is such a versatile grill and also works great as a smoker.

I got these racks at Walmart for $9.  Great addition for smoking in a small smoker.


----------



## nwdave (May 20, 2011)

Todd, is that pic of your world famous cardboard box smoker?


----------



## roller (May 20, 2011)

Good job !!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Great job on the cheese! Can't beat the AMNS!


----------

